# My Guilty Pleasures



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

High School Musical- it's not a kid's movie, it's pure art...
Hollyoaks - the acting is terrible, story-lines unrealistic but I never miss an episode.
Harpers Island - so messed up it makes sense
Any documentaries that have Katie Price in them - she's a disgrace and a freak, but she makes me feel normal. Plus I find her trashiness amusing.
Backstreet Boys - please don't judge me.
Bad 80s music - okay judge me. I admit that's crossing the line.
Robert Pattinson - he's a secret woman but I can't help but love him. Yes I said love. 
Russell Brand - I know I shouldn't, but that's why I do.
Paris Hilton's American Best Friend Forever - Absolutely brilliant...
Grease 2 - better than Grease, I don't care what you say.
Watching people fall over - hahahahahahahahaha. It's even funnier if it's in the snow.


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

80's music is nice. I just discovered Prince and R.E.M. a couple weeks ago.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes but I like the really cheesy stuff. Think gay anthems 
My God R.E.M are amazing, and I'm just getting into Prince


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

Wow, I feel really old right now. ;o)


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

You are my fire
The one desire
Believe when I say
I want it that waaaaay



The Backstreet Boys own.


----------



## EvilByte (Aug 5, 2009)

Tell me whhhyyyYYYyyy!


----------



## Ninja (Jun 28, 2009)

Ain't nothing but a heart aaaaache.
(Apparently you're not alone)


----------

